# After Alaska Maintinance



## MJV (Apr 19, 2012)

After 10,000 Km. on our trip to Alaska, It was time for a bit of maintenance on the 210 RS.

One thing ,which is strange ,is the grey tank sensors , which are reading 2/3 full now, when tank is empty. If it was the black tank I would be fairly sure it would be toilet paper--but here??? I am going to fill the grey tank with clean water, then empty it, hoping there may be dried dish detergent (my DW likes lots of "soap") or possibly grease on them??? Also have considered water has got under the underbelly and moisture is on the outside of the sensors, causing them to misread ?? I do not want to open up the underbelly at this point, so will wait and see??

When greasing the wheels--I wish to thank the poster, who provided the link on the correct way to grease the axles--with the "grease nipple" set up, as I was not doing this correctly before!
I found that the brake wires to the front axle (on the curb side) from the underbelly, had broken off , at the connector, where the wires come out of the brake drum. Therefore I had no brakes on the front axle. As the other line to the back axle seem OK I assume they still worked, and I had a lot of brake squealing on the trip, so I backed off the adjustment on the brake controller to stop this---but coming home I had thought the brakes seemed weak!

I repaired the wires, then pulled off both brake drums on that side of the trailer. All looks OK , both drums , shoes etc. So I re-assembled everything. I did not pull off the drums on the street side, as everything seems OK. I will test everything when I hook up the trailer next time, as I know of no way to test the brakes other than hooking up the trailer. ( I am sure there is some way to test these, other than that, but I do not know how, or have the necessary equipment) So before we go on another run, we will be sure they work correctly, if not, take it to a shop.


----------

